# One Jump Exercises



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Heya,

I have been MIA, busy with work and the nice weather and all.

My trainer sent me home with a jump to work with Flip between classes...does anyone have any suggestes/websites, etc that have ideas for work we can do with just one jump?

Thanks!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Um.. hoolahoop?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhh lots of stuff..

we do a one jump exercise that works on getting the dog to jump independently and eventually translates into an out..(I'm at work not so can't go into more detail but will this evening)..can work on sit stays and releases behind the jump..work straight on and at angles..if you've started the rear cross ground work can work on rear cross at the jump..can work on "go" ..sending your dog ahead of you at the jump..and I'm sure there is some other stuff I can't think of right now.

There is a one jump DVD..I believe by Susan Garrett..you might also look at her site.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would highly recommend "Success with One Jump" by Susan Garrett as debjen said - it is a very good DVD:

Success with One Jump

I would also recommend that you check into Susan Salo's jumping DVD:

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1499&ParentCat=171


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

oops - sorry - double post


----------



## omnipoodle (May 2, 2010)

Agilitynerd.com has a post of one jump drills here.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------

